# Audio Pan Filter



## norihiro (Jul 23, 2020)

norihiro submitted a new resource:

Audio Pan Filter - stereo audio pan filter



> This is a simple plugin to control stereo pan of audio source in OBS Studio.
> 
> You can adjust volumes of left and right channel separately.
> You can adjust stereo pan of each channel.
> If you have a 2-channel audio interface and connecting different sources such as a microphone and an instrument, this plugin will help you to make the vocal to center, the instrument to center as well or pan left or right a little.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 7, 2021)

norihiro updated Audio Pan Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Audio Pan Filter 0.1.1



> This is a minor release of Audio Pan Filter for OBS Studio.
> 
> Changes from 0.1.0 are
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Jul 18, 2021)

norihiro updated Audio Pan Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Audio Pan Filter 0.1.2



> This is a minor release of Audio Pan Filter for OBS Studio.
> 
> Change from 0.1.1 is notarized binary for macOS.
> There is no difference for Windows and Linux users.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 10, 2022)

norihiro updated Audio Pan Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Audio Pan Filter 0.2.0



> This is an experimental release of Audio Pan Filter for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 23, 2022)

norihiro updated Audio Pan Filter with a new update entry:

OBS Audio Pan Filter 0.2.1



> This is an experimental release of Audio Pan Filter for OBS Studio.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Aug 29, 2022)

norihiro updated Audio Pan Filter with a new update entry:

Audio Pan Filter 0.2.2



> This is a hotfix release.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## norihiro (Nov 2, 2022)

norihiro updated Audio Pan Filter with a new update entry:

Audio Pan Filter 0.2.3



> This is a hotfix release.
> 
> *Changes at 0.2.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

